# iPhone icons



## zoranb (Jan 10, 2007)

Great looking icons on the Apple cell phone interface, that was released yesterday by Steve Jobs at the MacWorld 2007. Does anyone know where i can get them or other similar icons in jpg or ai format?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 10, 2007)

they wouldn't be difficult to make


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 10, 2007)

i did that just now.  took me 5 minutes.


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2007)

iPhone icon


----------



## zoranb (Jan 10, 2007)

Lt Major Burns wow great, how did u do it? in illustrator? plz let me know!


----------

